# Fake plastic chain?



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I need some to go across my graveyard gate but can't seem to find any this year. Anybody seen any in stores anywhere?


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

they had 3 ft sections of creepy plastic chain at the dollar store. Lowes and Home Depot also sell plastic chain but it would need some work to make it look good.


----------



## dirtTroll (Sep 15, 2009)

Worse comes to worse... just make these!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80035-easy-chain-pipe-insulation.html


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Always get mine from lowe's, they always have alot.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought some at Dollar General.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Michaels had some this year also.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I made chain using Great Stuff and a square bucket of dirt. I think there's a How-To on the forum here. They looked pretty cool!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

dirtTroll said:


> Worse comes to worse... just make these!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/80035-easy-chain-pipe-insulation.html


Hey that is really cool!!! Don't know how I missed it! This may be the winner - thanks!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Micheals has them..on sale 2


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought some fake plastic chain with bloody meathooks at party city... It looks awesome draped around my 9ft stalkabout . The pipe insulation chain tutorial is really a killer concept though.. It's in my back pocket for next years costume...


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

*dollar tree for 1$*

dallor tree has very nice fake chain ,I bought about 75 of them.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Yup I got mine at the dollar store as well!


----------



## the morbituary (Mar 29, 2008)

*dollar tree for 1$*

They are really nice chains ,I could not believe they were that cheap.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dollar store had them...


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Got some!
My Dollar Tree didn't have any and I was about to make my own when I decided to check out the DT in a neighboring town and there it was - just what I was needing! Thanks!


----------

